# [Tablet][App][Tools] SQLTool



## nraboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*SQLTool*
Tablets with Android 2.2+

*Description*
Connect and manage MySQL, SQL Server, and Oracle databases from your Android device.

Databases can be managed using the query editor or through a limited amount of built in shortcuts.

SQLTool DOES NOT connect to any external web service. All connections are direct based on the information provided.

*Features*
Export table row data to a CSV file
Perform custom queries using the query editor
Extensive help documentation

















Purchase it in the Android Marketplace for $1.99.

Please let me know how I can make this app more useful.


----------

